# Belgian Beerfest 2017



## timmi9191 (1/4/17)

Anyone at the Hargreaves Hill that can post updates and results?


----------



## timmi9191 (1/4/17)

Bueller... Bueller....


----------



## breakbeer (2/4/17)

Any idea where/when results will be posted?

This is the 1st comp I've ever entered, not sure how it all works


----------



## The Ferment Horizon (2/4/17)

Results aren't up yet, but should be posted on the Vicbrew link within the next few days, I presume.
http://vicbrew.org/results.htm


----------



## breakbeer (2/4/17)

Thanks mate


----------



## The Ferment Horizon (2/4/17)

Results are up.
But unfortunately it doesn't look like my beer made it into the competition.
I guess dropping off on the day wasn't a wise decision.


----------



## SergeMarx (2/4/17)

where are the results?


----------



## Mardoo (2/4/17)

My pants are in a knots. My breath short really really. Where my results eh, resultwallah?

It's OK guys, it's just a comp


----------



## timmi9191 (2/4/17)

Where are the results?


----------



## timmi9191 (2/4/17)

The Ferment Horizon said:


> Results are up.
> But unfortunately it doesn't look like my beer made it into the competition.
> I guess dropping off on the day wasn't a wise decision.


Seriously, where are the results?


----------



## breakbeer (3/4/17)

Nothing in the link above

Anyone know where to find the results?


----------



## Edgebrew (3/4/17)

Timmi, hang in there. Some comps take a few days to get the results out. Waiting sucks but they will be released.


----------



## breakbeer (4/4/17)

Just a bit annoying when someone jumps on & says the results are out but doesn't say where


----------



## Edgebrew (4/4/17)

I agree


----------



## manticle (4/4/17)

breakbeer said:


> Just a bit annoying when someone jumps on & says the results are out but doesn't say where


My guess is they clicked the wrong window in the vicbrew results table (hence not finding their own entry).


----------



## WarmerBeer (4/4/17)

manticle said:


> My guess is they clicked the wrong window in the vicbrew results table (hence not finding their own entry).


Take your logic & reasoning and begone. 

This is the Internet, you clod.


----------



## manticle (4/4/17)

You are such a justin bieber fan


----------



## SergeMarx (4/4/17)

results are up folks


----------



## SergeMarx (4/4/17)

but... take it with a grain of salt - i think there are some issues


----------



## Edgebrew (4/4/17)

Errr... As Saison entry number goes up, the score goes down?


----------



## moonhead (5/4/17)

Edgebrew said:


> Errr... As Saison entry number goes up, the score goes down?


So convenient! Here I was all worried I'd lose track of the order of things.


----------



## breakbeer (5/4/17)

They spelled my name wrong but I'm pretty stoked with a 3rd in my first ever comp!


----------



## bullsneck (5/4/17)

I did ok. Considering I entered a Belgian Pale and somehow I have scored 5th in the Saison category. -_-


----------



## breakbeer (5/4/17)

Just realised I won the Best Novice Brewer award! :beerbang: 

Pretty well stoked with that


----------



## MartinOC (5/4/17)

Hmm....Gotta get into the ear (face!) of that Teutonic Twat that did the scoring & remind him not to drink on the job...

Backpfeifengesicht


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/4/17)

breakbeer said:


> Just realised I won the Best Novice Brewer award! :beerbang:
> 
> Pretty well stoked with that


Congratulations mate. Well done!


----------



## WarmerBeer (5/4/17)

I still want to know what the statistical probability of 16 Saisons scoring in reverse numerical order is.

My high-school mathematics says it's a factorial permutation problem, and that 16! = 1 chance in 20,922,789,888,000.

Edit, 16, not 14. Me maths gooder.


----------



## breakbeer (5/4/17)

MartinOC said:


> Hmm....Gotta get into the ear (face!) of that Teutonic Twat that did the scoring & remind him not to drink on the job...
> 
> Backpfeifengesicht


Aahhh, is that a dig at me?


----------



## manticle (5/4/17)

Are you German and did you judge or compile scoresheets?


----------



## lobedogg (5/4/17)

Thanks to all involved. Second in Saison category for me. Anyone know if scoresheets become available at some point?


----------



## breakbeer (13/4/17)

This is the first comp I've entered, so I'm not sure if this is standard practice or not. I would have expected at least SOME kind of contact from the organisers to let me know about my placing & win.

I was only able to find out because of this thread as I can't find any information about the club or the comp. So, if it wasn't for this thread I'd still have no idea about the results

My main reason for entering was to get feedback from experienced brewers. So how do I go about finding the score sheets?

Does anyone know how to contact Yarra Valley Brewers?


----------



## lobedogg (13/4/17)

Yeah I'm with breakbeer. Nothing received at my end either. Anyone in the know?


----------



## moonhead (16/4/17)

Well, it looks like the scores of the Saisons are still wrong (at least the published scores), so I would have through they'd need to get that fixed up before contacting winners...

FWIW, Our club announced the winners internally, for our members, so maybe they thought all other clubs were doing that as well. (those without a club, dunno!)


----------



## Tex083 (16/4/17)

Last year my trophies and score sheets just showed up in the post.
The comp is run by a club with people volunteering time to judge and process everything. I would just be happy to get feedback! 
Relax and have a homebrew


----------



## breakbeer (17/4/17)

Tex083 said:


> I would just be happy to get feedback!


So would I


----------



## breakbeer (29/4/17)

Results are being posted today apparently 

Better late than never I s'pose


----------



## breakbeer (6/5/17)

Still nothing. I give up

Seriously, why the **** even hold a competition?


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/5/17)

Soon come.

Remember this is one of the smaller clubs of Victoria and that all these competitions are run by volunteers.


----------



## manticle (6/5/17)

breakbeer said:


> Still nothing. I give up
> 
> Seriously, why the **** even hold a competition?


http://vicbrew.org/results/BelgianBeerfestFullResults2017.pdf


----------



## breakbeer (8/5/17)

Thanks mants, but it's the score sheets I'm after.


----------



## manticle (8/5/17)

Ok. Sorry. I thought you meant posted instead of posted.


----------



## mugley (16/5/17)

My sheets arrived today. For anyone else who entered the saison category... prepare to be surprised (pleasantly or otherwise) by your new scores.


----------



## Edgebrew (16/5/17)

mugley said:


> My sheets arrived today. For anyone else who entered the saison category... prepare to be surprised (pleasantly or otherwise) by your new scores.


I am waiting with anticipation. I thought there was something screwy in those scores.


----------

